

Ask HN: Hacker looking for Ann Arbor Housing - jmediast

Hey HN,<p>I've got 14 days left to renew my lease on a 2br apartment in Ann Arbor (North Campus).  My roommate just let me know he is taking off and won't be renewing his part of the lease.<p>Any local hackers looking for cheap housing (~$460/mo including utilities for your own bedroom)?  Or is anyone in A2 looking for a roommate this coming year?  I am a student, so the closer to campus the better, but I'm open to anything at this point.<p>If you're interested, you can reach me here or at jackwink (at) umich.edu, thanks!
======
davidandgoliath
Either parse padmapper.com (craigslist mashup), or post it on craigslist.
You'll get more than ample responses I'm sure.

~~~
jmediast
Yeah, but I'd rather end up with someone with a shared tech interest. I'm not
saying that it's not possible with Craigslist, but definitely more likely via
HN.

Thanks for the padmapper suggestion! I'll give that a shot next.

~~~
davidandgoliath
Understood, but I'm merely saying expand the cast of your net & you may end up
with someone techy nonetheless.

